# HAT Legatia 3s in BMW E39 Pillars



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Totaled my E39 and am now selling the custom pillar pods I had made for it along with the Legatia 3 mids.

Hybrid Audio Legatia 3 Speakers in BMW E39 Pillar Pods - eBay (item 270580353293 end time May-22-10 06:47:59 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

benny z said:


> Totaled my E39 and am now selling the custom pillar pods I had made for it along with the Legatia 3 mids.
> 
> Hybrid Audio Legatia 3 Speakers in BMW E39 Pillar Pods - eBay (item 270580353293 end time May-22-10 06:47:59 PDT)


I'm sorry to here this and I hope everything and everyone is ok.


----------



## Edge (May 4, 2009)

benny z said:


> Totaled my E39...
> Hybrid Audio Legatia 3 Speakers in BMW E39 Pillar Pods - eBay (item 270580353293 end time May-22-10 06:47:59 PDT)


Great! Nice to hear.


----------



## herrubermensch (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same setup that Benny is selling, here, and I gotta say, it provides the best midrange staging in an E39 I've ever heard, particularly if you put the tweeters in the immediately adjoining pod on the door. 

--Peter


----------

